# AOL Flat down :(



## Flame (20. Juli 2001)

Nun ist es soweit.
Ich muß wohl wieder call by call nutzen. 
Goliath muß sich David beugen.
Hmm,
Deutschland wird es wohl nie auf die Reihe bekommen.
Warum habe ich das Gefühl, das der IT Bereich in diesem Land nur auf der Stelle tritt und den Volk weis machen will, es würde in rießen Schritten vorwärts gehen.

Wird denn hier jder für blöd erklärt? Was ist bitte an dem Power Tarif mit 90 Std. so toll. Innovativ isser bestimmt nicht, da ich nun weniger Zeit im Netz verbringen werde.
Somit werden bestimmte Projekte leiden und andere uns!!!! davonziehen.
Uns, damit meine ich unsere Nation.
Sie wird wohl immer hinterher laufen und das 5. Rad am Wagen sein.
Aber die Politk bekommt es nicht gebacken, da keiner von denen sich mit der Materie Internet beschäftigt. Die verlassen sich auf schön gerechnete Zahlen.
Wo soll den da die "Saat" aufgehen, wenn ihr das grundlegende "Wasser" genommen wird?

Aber wem sagt man das? Besser, man wandert aus. In innovativere und aufgeschlossenere Regionen.

Euer :FLAmE:


----------



## Dunsti (20. Juli 2001)

nun mal langsam  

so ganz stimmt das ja auch net: AOL hat die "Schmalband"-Flatrate gekündigt. Mit DSL (also Breitband) gibt es ab 1.8. eine Flatrate für 39,90 im Monat !!!

Das einzige was da wieder einigen im Weg steht ist die (von mir und anderen so geliebte) Telekom, die es mal wieder nicht auf die Reihe bekommt, das flächendeckend anzubieten. (und wenn ich nicht irre ist die ja auch für das "Flatrate-Sterben" maßgeblich verantwortlich.)

Und: wer bei AOL eine Flatrate mit Jahresbindung hat behält diese, da auch AOL an den Jahresvertrag gebunden ist. (hab das von der Mitgliederbetreuung erfahren. Die Mail war da ja etwas missverständlich)

Für meinen Fall heißt das: Ich behalte erstmal ISDN-Flat bis mindestens April 2002 ... und sobald mir die Telekom DSL freischaltet wechsele ich. (hoffentlich vor 4/2002)

Gruß
Dunsti


----------



## hammer12 (20. Juli 2001)

ja innovative regionen

wie zum beispiel
OSTWESTFALEN-LIPPE       

dort gibt es 
STROM UND FON
klingt zwar doof, ist aber toll

es gibt verschiedene angebote z.B.:

fuer 200DM/Monat

4000kwh im Jahr (reicht meistens fuer eine 3-4koepfige familie)
Ortsgespraeche inclusive
ISDN anschluss mit 3 rufnummern
Internet flatrate
billige tarife fuer bundesweite gespraeche
sekunden-genaue abrechnung
--------

das gleiche gibt's auch noch mit adsl (ist dann noch schneller als DSL von der Telekom) fuer den gleichen preis, allerdings mit nur 1GB transfer volumen


die telekom hat natuerlich schon gegen die ortgespraeche flatrate geklagt - ich glaube sie hat aber verloren


----------



## Flame (20. Juli 2001)

*@dunsti*

mein prob ist ja smallband. 

ich sitze auf glasfaser. du weißt was das bedeutet?
kein dsl.

wir haben auch die möglichkeit über strom oder tv. aber nur in ausgewählten randgebieten der stadt.   

ich habe keine vertragsbindung von einem jahr und somit endet für mich der surfspaß am 15 august 01. (ich war einer der 1. ohne mindestvertragslaufzeit)

damals dachte ich mir, wo kann man es sich noch erlauben, den kunden für 1 jahr an sich zu binden. heute denke ich mir es ist besser. da man nie weiß was kommt. 

naja

werd ich wohl doch umziehen müssen.
****** glasfaser.


----------



## Interritor (20. Juli 2001)

ich muss mal wieder meinen Senf dazu geben!




> wieder nicht auf die Reihe bekommt, das flächendeckend anzubieten



dazu muss ich sagen da gibts auch noch paar technische Probleme und zwar darf die Leitung vom Kunden bis zu Vermittlungs stelle nicht länger als 4 KM sein weil sonst die Leistung stark abnimmt.





> Warum habe ich das Gefühl, das der IT Bereich in diesem Land nur auf der Stelle tritt und den Volk weis machen will, es würde in rießen Schritten vorwärts gehen.



Ich weiss zwar netwie du darauf kommt aber das stimmt ja wohl voll und gnaz net Deutschland ist rein Telefon technisch
3 mal zu weit wie z.b. das ssoooo tolle Amerika. 
Die andere Fatrat angebote in Europ sind auch et soooo toll!


Mich regt es einfach auf wenn jeder meint Deutschland hängt hinterher und kein ahnung von der ganzen Technick hat! 
Wars du je in einer Vermittlungsstelle oder hast sonst schon mal was von der Technick gesehen oder weisst du wie das alles funktinoiert???

Wenn ja dann erklär mir bitte genauer wie du darauf kommt
wenn nicht dann informiert dich erst mal richtig!
%)


----------



## Jarod (20. Juli 2001)

*mitheul*

aber ich denke dunsti hat recht. ich vergewissere
mich da jetzt auch nochmal. heute war ein teledumm
techniker da und hat mir endlich nen zusätzlichen
teflonanschluss gelegt...extra für dsl! 

hoffe das ich das dann bis august bekomme! 

drückt mir die daumen jongens 

:: jarod ::


----------



## Flame (23. Juli 2001)

*antwort von aol mitgliedsbetreuung *g**

Sehr geehrtes AOL Mitglied ****,

als Mitarbeiterin von AOL freue ich mich, Ihnen zu antworten.

In Ihrer eMail vom 19.07.2001 schreiben Sie:

<<ich finde es, um es mal galant auszudrücken, wieder mal zum"kot*en".
AOL war bisher für mich der Anbieter, mit der besten Lösung.
Ich nutze die AOL Flat nun schon seit der Markteinführung.
Warum nutze ich die AOL Flat?
Nicht weil sie super günstig ist. da wäre T-Online mit den 49,- DM besser.
Nein, weil AOL der einzige Anbieter ist, der mir eine Flat für ISDN (GF) 
anbietet. 
Ich wohne hier in Leipzig, wo 80% mit Glasfaser ausgebaut sind.
Wäre DSL möglich, hätte ich es schon. Nur ist es nur mit Kupfer möglich.
Nun kommen Sie und wollen mir sensationell DSL anbieten?
Ich glaub da ziehe ich lieber um, und nutze Internet über TV Kabel.
Ich glaube, ab 15 August haben Sie "einen" Kunden weniger und meine Wut kann 
man mir nicht verdenken. Positiv werden Sie mir nicht in Errinnerung bleiben. 

Es ist schon klar, das Provider sich nicht auf Dauer mit diesen Konditionen 
behaupten können. Doch warum ist es hier in Deutschland nur so schwer?
Kann man T-Online nicht mal einen Dämpfer verpassen? T-Online pfeift und alle 
springen. Und da gehört AOL wohl auch dazu.
Seit Monaten wird immer auf T-Online rumgehackt und T-Online als Bösewicht 
und Schwarzer Peter bezeichnet. Nur warum wird immer bloß geredet? Warum wird 
nichts gemacht?
Ich verstehe das nicht.
Wenn sich AOL mit 27 Mill. Benutzern T-Online beugen muß, dann ist der 
Markteinfluß von T-Online in meinen Augen zu groß. Somit bestätigt das meine 
Meinung, das das Internet nur noch ein Monopol ist, welches von T-Online 
beherrscht wird.
Dann ist AOL der "kleine" David, der zu schwach ist gegen den "großen" 
Goliath anzukämpfen.
Doch Ihr Angebot ist für mich unrentabel und unaktzeptabel.
Da kann ich auch zu T-Online gehen. Schon der DFÜ Zugang ist dort wenigstens 
möglich. Somit erspare ich mir das sinnlose Softwareinstallieren.
Ich möchte auch nicht wissen, was noch so alles an Daten gesendet wird.
Wenn ich bei AOL nicht einmal ne Firewall nutzen kann. AOL versucht mit Ach 
und Krach auf meine Platte zu schauen.
Aber das alles konnte ich bisher verschmerzen.
Doch Ihr Angebot ab August nicht mehr. Da ist bei mir der Ofen aus.>>

Vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.

Wir können Ihre Enttäuschung über das Einstellen Ihres bisherigen Flatrate-Tarifs sehr gut verstehen. Wir sind wie Sie - da können sie sicher sein - enttäuscht, dass es uns nicht möglich ist, den bisherigen Flatrate Tarif aufrecht zu erhalten. 

Wir haben seit über zwei Jahren vor und hinter den Kulissen für dieses Tarifmodell gekämpft und es deutlich länger als T-Online und alle anderen Internet Service Anbieter im Markt gehalten.

Alle bundesweiten Internet-Service Anbieter sind bei Ihren Angeboten abhängig von der Preisstellung der Deutschen Telekom im Ortsnetz. Im Unterschied zu anderen Ländern erlaubt die Deutsche Telekom als Defakto-Monopolist im Ortsnetz in Deutschland aber nicht, dass die notwendigen Kapazitäten günstig eingekauft werden, sondern verlangt die aus dem Telefonverkehr bekannten Minutengebühren.

Auf dieser Basis sind Flatrate Angebote in Deutschland wirtschaftlich nicht durchzuhalten. Auch wir mussten am Ende die Konsequenz ziehen.

Besorgt sind wir, weil dies nicht ohne Folgen bleibt für die generelle wirtschaftliche Lage: denn die Durchsetzung des Internets und aller damit verbundenen sozialen, wirtschaftlichen und kulturellen Entwicklungen in Deutschland wird ohne die Flatrate für analoge und ISDN-Anschlüssen nicht wie erforderlich vorankommen. Deutschland droht im Vergleich zu anderen westlichen Ländern den Anschluß die an die digitale Zukunft zu verlieren.

Erst wenn die Deutsche Telekom uns und allen anderen Wettbewerbern kostenorientierte Vorleistungspreise anbietet, sind wir wieder in der Lage, allen Verbrauchern eine günstige Flatrate anzubieten. Wir werden unseren Kampf für die Flatrate (Schmalband) in Ihrem Sinne und im Sinne der Internet-Entwicklung in Deutschland nicht aufgeben und hoffen, daß es uns gelingen wird, den "Gebührenzähler" der Deutschen Telekom anzuhalten. Dann gehört der zeitlich unlimitierte Internet-Zugang zum Pauschalpreis auch in Deutschland wieder zum Alltag. 

Zur weiteren Information haben wir zwei journalistische Beiträge zum Thema angehängt. Desto mehr Menschen unseren Kampf für die Flatrate unterstützen, umso schneller werden wir gemeinsam zum Ziel kommen. Mehr Informationen, zB wie alle politischen Parteien dieses Ziel teilen, finden Sie auch unter http://www.aol.de

Für weitere Fragen stehe ich Ihnen gerne unter der Adresse ****** als Ansprechpartner zur Verfügung.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

****** *******
AOL Mitgliederbetreuung

cya :FLAmE:

p.s. die artikel hab ich nicht mit dran gehabt, ist aba egal. mir reicht die mail. habt ihr auch mal was zu lesen. 
mehr:
http://www.aol.de/ueberaol/flat.html

also tragt euch alle ein und kämpft für einen pauschaltarif!!!
es sei denn ihr habt dsl. dann kanns euch ja egal sein.


----------



## Interritor (23. Juli 2001)

mmhh naja!

Aber was ja auch noch sache ist AOL und Teekom können sich auf den *** net leiden. 

das macht die sache noch schwieriger


----------



## Jarod (23. Juli 2001)

*aol suxx ;D*

unglaublich oder? nunja. ich kanns ja verstehen das
aol jetzt letztendlich die flat einstellt aber der
hammer ist doch dieses "alibi-DSL-angebot"!

nur wenn ein TDSL anschluss vorliegt könne man diese
tarife nutzen.. ich glaub mein schwein pfeift. wenn
ich die möglichkeit hätte TDSL zu bekommen würde ich
ja nicht aol minimaus flat nutzen! 

leute leute..die verbocken das strich und faden....

mir haben sie gleich 2 mails geschrieben weil sie wohl
dachten das eine nicht ausreichen tut.

hoffe das mein dsl anbieter bis zum 14.8 mit meiner
handware und login usw antanzt... 

:: jarod @ lolen wegen aol emails ::


----------

